# Craftex CX706 Wiring diagram



## slow-poke (Apr 16, 2022)

Double post please delete


----------



## graham-xrf (Apr 17, 2022)

I (think) that happens if you choose "Edit" at the bottom of the posting, and then select all and delete.


----------

